# riso in forma



## araqui

Hola a tod@s. Alguien puede decirme cómo traducir "riso in forma" o "risotto agli asparagi in forma"? En el segundo caso, se trata de un risotto con un 'pastel' de espárragos encima. Gracias.


----------



## femmejolie

"Forma" es equivalente a "stampo" (molde)
Molde de arroz.
Molde de risotto con espárragos.


----------



## irene.acler

Nunca he escuchado "riso in forma", esta es la primera vez!


----------



## araqui

Yo tampoco lo había visto. FInalmente creo que lo voy a traducir como 'Tarta de risotto con espárragos'. Qué os parece?.

Gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, yo creo que queda bien, aunque no soy española y por lo tanto puedo también equivocarme.
Pero "risotto" queda igual en español?


----------



## araqui

No, no hay traducción para el risotto, así que, habitualmente, se escribe en cursiva o, en según que libros, directamente en letra redonda.


----------



## irene.acler

Ah! Muchas gracias por la explicación!


----------



## claudine2006

araqui said:


> Yo tampoco lo había visto. FInalmente creo que lo voy a traducir como 'Tarta de risotto con espárragos'. Qué os parece?.
> 
> Gracias por las respuestas.


No sé, suena un poco raro; yo he encontrado "torta de risotto".


----------



## Neuromante

Estaba poniendote una explicación para otra opción y me acordé de la palabra:
"Lecho"

"Pastel de espárragos sobre lecho de _risotto_"

Te ahorrarías sinónimos.


----------



## claudine2006

Neuromante said:


> Estaba poniéndote una explicación para otra opción y me acordé de la palabra:
> "Lecho"
> 
> "Pastel de espárragos sobre lecho de _risotto_"
> 
> Te ahorrarías sinónimos.


Suena bien....


----------



## araqui

El problema es que el propio pastel de espárragos también está hecho con el _risotto_, con lo cual tenemos un _risotto_ normal en el lecho y, encima, un _risotto_ de espárragos; es complicado. Bueno,  gracias igualmente por las interesantes aportaciones.


----------



## Neuromante

Pues "Pastel de espárragos y arroz sobre lecho de arroz"

Es que a lo qué se pone de base en el plato se le llama "Lecho"


----------



## arirossa

Neuromante said:


> Es que a lo qué se pone de base en el plato se le llama "Lecho"


Esto in italiano es igual, "letto".


----------



## irene.acler

arirossa said:


> Esto en italiano es igual, "letto".



Un piccolo refuso


----------



## arirossa

irene.acler said:


> Un piccolo refuso


No no, trattasi di errore! Non ci avevo proprio pensato  ! Grazie


----------



## irene.acler

Eh eh, di nulla, figurati!


----------



## Neuromante

Non conoscevo questa parola in italiano, grazie.


----------



## indigoio

araqui said:


> 'Tarta de risotto con espárragos'. Qué os parece?.


Mi è piaciuta


----------



## indigoio

arirossa said:


> *rossa* - Every correction to my English is always welcome.  Lo mismo por para mi español...


Un paio di osservazioni


----------



## arirossa

Muchas gracias


----------

